#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Venenstripping >

## Hascherl

Hallo!
Ich hatte Ende Januar 2014 ein Venenstripping im rechten Bein! 
Einen Schnitt in der Leiste, im Knie und am Knöchel, sowie mehrere kleinere.
Der Chirurg meinte nach der OP ... ob ich schon öfter eine Venenentzündung hatte, den er mußte ganz schön arbeiten ....
Nun ist es so, das mein Bein immernoch dicker ist als das andere und ich mich auch noch nicht hinknien kann. Ist das normal? Wie lange dauert das noch? Ich muß dazu sagen, das der Chirurg Ende letzten Jahres eine andere Methode versucht hatte und zwar mir die Vene mit Radiowellen zu veröden. Was aber nicht funktionierte, weil er mit der Sonde am Knie nicht weiter kam.
HILFE !!!!
LG und Danke schön im voraus!

----------

